# Sale on Lakemaster SD for Humminbird



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
*NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*

Please call me if you have any further questions:
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm

600021-2	Lakemaster Chart Minnesota SD for Humminbird
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-minnesota-sd-for-humminbird-1/
600009-2	LakeMaster Chart Midsouth States (TX,OK,AR,LA) SD For Humminbird
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-midsouth-states-tx-ok-ar-la-sd-for-humminbird/
600023-2	LakeMaster Chart Southeast States (FL/GA/AL/MS/TN/KY) SD for Humminbird
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-southeast-states-fl-ga-al-ms-tn-ky-sd-for-humminbird/
600017-2 LakeMaster Chart Great Plains (IA,IL,KS,MO,NE) SD For Humminbird
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-great-plains-ia-il-ks-mo-ne-sd-for-humminbird/
600013-2 Lakemaster Chart Dakotas & Nebraska SD for Humminbird Only
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-dakotas-nebraska-sd-for-humminbird-only/
600015-2 LakeMaster Chart Great Lakes (MI/IN/OH/KY/TN) SD for Humminbird
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-great-lakes-mi-in-oh-ky-tn-sd-for-humminbird/
600025-2 LakeMaster Chart Wisconsin SD for Humminbird
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-wisconsin-sd-for-humminbird-1/
600011-2 Lakemaster Chart Western States SD for Hummnibird Units Only
http://www.universalmania.com/lakemaster-chart-western-states-sdfor-hummnibird-units-only/​


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Is this the one that gives the best details etc of the lakes in Texas? If so, I'm calling you tomorrow. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*LakeMaster Chart Midsouth States (TX,OK,AR,LA) SD For Humminbird*

The following is the one for Texas.

600009-2	LakeMaster Chart Midsouth States (TX,OK,AR,LA) SD For Humminbird

http://www.universalmania.com/lakema...or-humminbird/


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Don't miss out on this sale*

*Let us know if you need any further details or have any questions on any of these products!*

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

$98.89 on ebay with free shipping. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*New Lower Price with same Discount*

Ok we are continuing to work for you guys to get better prices. Lakemaster coupon code now good for *$26.50 OFF* :fishy:

Coupon Code: *LakemasterSD*

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of your support and please let us know if you have any questions!

:flag:

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*SALE - Going Fast*

*!!!Great Father's Day Gifts!!!*

We are working hard to ensure you guys are getting the best possible deals, please let us know how we can better help you and what items you are looking for. Thanks for all of the support and PM's and keep it coming!
Dont forget fathers day is coming up so make sure to tell everyone what you want or just by it here yourself, YOU DESERVE IT!!

Thanks
James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Great Father's Day Gift*

*!!! Father's Day Is Right Around The Corner !!!*

Tell the wife you deserve something from Universal Mania, unless you didnt get her
anything for Mother's Day, then you may have to just treat yourself! Hey we know you deserve it!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Great Discount / Great Deal*

*Great Discount / Great Deal *

!!! Father's Day Is Right Around The Corner !!!

Still here guys working some killer deals! Continue to PM and call as we are working to get you all we can for your money. The boss is out of town for a little longer so lets make some deals!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*!! Father's Day Weekend Is Here !!*

*!! Father's Day Weekend Is Here !!*

We are here to work any last minute deals for you guys so please let us know what you need!. If you are looking to get orders delivered for Saturday please ensure to get your order in as early as possible or contact us for shipping options.

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm

Thanks

James Metz



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Great Sale On Lakemaster Cards!!!*

*Take advantage of the current coupon code for 26.50 off - dont miss out on this deal!*

We have very Aggressive pricing on the site right now and of course if I can work you additional deals it will happen!

I hope everyone had a great Father's Day! Well the boss is still out of town for 2 more days so call me, PM, or email and lets get some deals done. We really appreciate all of your support and kind words. Please keep letting us know how we can better serve you!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Thanks Guys!*

*Thanks for all of the support!*

Continue to let us know what you need as we are constantly working to get new inventory at better prices to pass along to our customers

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*4th of July*

The 4th of July is coming and I am sure many of you will be heading out on the water so make sure we are getting you what you need! Continue to PM, email, and call as we are fighting to find inventory at lower prices we can ensure you benefit from. Thanks again for all of your support!

Remember be safe and enjoy the fact that we still live in the greatest country in the world!!!!!!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*$26.50 off*

*$26.50 off*

We are currently getting in new stock of all the major brands of gear you all are looking for! As always guys PM, call, or email me what you need and I will get you the best possible price I can.

With the upcoming Holiday and great weather make sure you are safe out there !

As Always thanks for your support - please make any suggestions so we can better help you find what you need at the best possible price!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



universal mania said:


> *lakemaster sd for humminbird*
> *new coupon code* (lakemastersd) *get $20.00 off* of all of the cards listed below and as always *free shipping*
> 
> please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Great Buy*

*!!!!Independence Day!!!! *

Lets remember to celebrate the greatest country in the world this weekend!

With the upcoming Holiday and great weather make sure you are safe out there !

As Always thanks for your support - please make any suggestions so we can better help you find what you need at the best possible price!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*We still have HOT DEALS*

*We still have HOT DEALS*

Call me, PM, or email what item you are interested in and I will work the best possible deal for you

Itâ€™s that easy!

Bigger deals on Bundles or multiple item orders!

As always thanks for being a great crowd to work with and thanks for your continued support!!!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

When is the Navionics Platinum South Card Going on Sale????


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Posting New Great Deals Daily*

*Posting New Great Deals Daily*

Give us a call and let us see if we can save you money on the items you are looking for. We have lots of great deals going right now as always and will work to get you the best possible price we can! Just let me know what you need â€" what items you canâ€™t find â€" what you need to complete your set up and we will do our best to get you the price and answers you need!

Stay cool out there guys as it is really heating up â€" be safe and enjoy the summer!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Summer Deals*

*Summer Deals*

-As always we strive to offer the best possible price, and customer support! Please continue to let us know how we can serve you better as we greatly appreciate your support and feedback â€"

-Feel free to call, email, or PM on any item if you have support questions or have questions on price-

-We have the deals and if you see a better price bring it to our attention and we will work to ensure we meet or beat it!-

-As always free shipping and no tax on all items

Thanks

James Metz



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*End of Summer In Site BUT Not Our Deals !!!!!!!!!!!*

*End of Summer In Site BUT Not Our Deals !!!!!!!!!!!*

-As always we strive to offer the best possible price, and customer support! Please continue to let us know how we can serve you better as we greatly appreciate your support and feedback â€"

-Feel free to call, email, or PM on any item if you have support questions or have questions on price-

-We have the deals and if you see a better price bring it to our attention and we will work to ensure we meet or beat it!-

-As always free shipping and no tax on all items

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Can you compare the Lakemaster to the Navionics card?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

Still Hot Outside and So are the Deals!

We hope everyone is having a safe summer so far! We are still pushing some of the greatest deals on the internet so come check us out - call â€" email - go to our site - we donâ€™t care how you get the best deal on the items you want just make sure you shop with us and save your money!
www.universalmania.com

Thanks

James Metz

universalmania.com

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Labor Day Weekend!*

Labor Day Weekend!

I hope everyone is going to enjoy the long holiday weekend as it is the last of the summer - get out there and fish and enjoy the outdoors - If you get time take a look through the site and let us know if you need anything - our prices are still the lowest and we will be happy to work with you on any discounts we can offer on the item of your needs - Thanks again guys and enjoy the last long weekend of summer!
www.universalmania.com

Thanks

James Metz

universalmania.com

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*End of Summer*

****End of Summer ****

Well guys it is almost here - end of Summer - well like any other sport or interest at the end of the season deals are being made - let us make you a deal you canâ€™t refuse - CALL â€" EMAIL â€" PM, let us know what you need and we will get down to business for you! Donâ€™t pay too much elsewhere!
Donâ€™t forget to check us out for scopes â€" bows - range finder and much more!

Thanks

James Metz
Sales Associate
Universal Mania Inc.
www.UniversalMania.com
www.UniversalMania.net

T: 866.903.0852 EXT: 706



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*!!End of Summer!!*

*!!End of Summer!!*

We just want to take the time to thank everyone for their continued support *THANK YOU!!!!!* and please continue to call, email, and PM for deals - our site prices have been reduced and we are working additional deals on the items you need! 
Also great prices on Garmin Hunting Gear for you guys switching sports now!
http://www.universalmania.com/dog-tracking-collars-1/
We are buying product daily in quantity to save you money so let us know what you are looking for

*FREE STANDARD SHIPPING 
NO TAX
*
James Metz
Sales Associate
Universal Mania Inc.
www.UniversalMania.com
www.UniversalMania.net

T: 866.903.0852 EXT: 706
F: 910.568.3515



Universal Mania said:


> *LAKEMASTER SD FOR HUMMINBIRD*
> *NEW COUPON CODE* (LakemasterSD) *Get $20.00 OFF* of all of the cards listed below and as always *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> Please call me if you have any further questions:
> ...


----------



## Bob Landry (Aug 23, 2014)

Coupon code does not work. Says it's been disabled.


----------

